
Email pioneer Shiva Ayyadurai prays for recognition - anpk
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/us/On-Mahashivaratri-email-pioneer-Shiva-Ayyadurai-prays-for-recognition/articleshow/51297305.cms
======
stray
I had to do a lot of reading before I understood what this guy is going on
about.

\- 12 years after the first email-like messages were sent/received at MIT;

\- 7 years after BBN first transmitted mail between machines;

\- 5 years after RFC 561;

\- 3 years after the first commercial email service (Tymshare);

\- 2 years after RFC 733

... He wrote some software with the _name_ "EMAIL".

When claiming to have invented something, it is best to have created it before
the first RFC on the subject.

Just sayin'

------
simplexion
Shiva Ayyadurai has delusions of grandeur. His behaviour on social media after
Tomlinson passed away has been appalling. It would be best if everyone
thoroughly ignored him.

